# What are people paying?



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

I realize this is a new model and probably in relatively high demand, but also VW's brand has taken a hit and I imagine they'd like to get people buying cars again as quickly as possible. 

That said, should I expect to pay full MSRP, invoice, or what? Is VW doing any deals at all, or do you pay what's on the sticker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

i'm still waiting for better deals. they are only discounting about $1000 off msrp right now.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Local dealers were offering $1500 off last weekend, which was a VW incentive. I just talked to a dealer today and they were willing to discount $1k. 

If you can play the waiting game, do it. Joining the SCCA will get you an automatic $500 off invoice price plus any other VW corporate incentives as part of the VW partner program. Problem is the Atlas isn't part of the partner program yet. I emailed someone at corporate and they said it would be September time frame before it's part of the program.

I suspect that once these sit on the dealer lots for a while you'll be able to drive one off the lot for less than invoice without the partner program. I'm hoping that will happen in the next month or two as I'm not a patient person. There is a white SEL premium with the black wheels not too far away that has been calling my name.  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwik18t (Nov 1, 2004)

Haven't bought yet but I have two dealers at very close to 4K off MSRP right now.

Does anyone know what invoice price is on an SEL AWD? I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Check KBB.com. It's coming up as $41886 invoice and $43615 msrp

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

cgvalant said:


> Local dealers were offering $1500 off last weekend, which was a VW incentive. I just talked to a dealer today and they were willing to discount $1k.


These guys are listing $2k off the SE-tech. They are a little far for me, but hoping to leverage this for a deal at my dealer. Will travel if they don't come through however ...

http://www.minutemanvw.com/new-inve...acted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-model-0


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm planning on asking for invoice for the one I'm looking at. 4 mo se. Expecting about 36. Basically asking for 1500 of MSRP. 

If they agree to quicky, I'll keep digging.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

kwik18t said:


> Haven't bought yet but I have two dealers at very close to 4K off MSRP right now.
> 
> Does anyone know what invoice price is on an SEL AWD? I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!


good deal. now why can't they do that around here.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I pulled the trigger this afternoon before seeing these replies, but I feel good about my purchase. I wanted an SE 4-mo to keep the price low, but without one in stock they had one with tech that they offered me at the SE 4-mo price (somewhere in between invoice and msrp). Ended up at 37,409 (with all the floor mats and accessories they load all the inventory with) and bumping my trade-in up $400 to bring me to an even $37k for SE 4-motion with technology. I was already getting what I expected from the trade-in, so I am ok with them shuffling their numbers so that I walk out at the price I wanted. In the end I don't think there's anything I could've done to push them lower regardless. 

Like the car so far! I'm going from a '16 GTI performance pkg, so it's going to take some getting used to, but the family and dogs will be much more comfortable on road trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

That gives me hope for the se with tech, thanks.

I think i'll use your pricing for my starting point. The autonomous braking and ACC seems worth it to me.

Edit:

So dealer offered me an MSRP that was way too high, upfront. They wanted $40,285 and offered me $1,000 off, right off the bat. I told them it was way too high and (having already done the math) gave my monthly rate and expected APR.

they came back with another $1000 off the already ridiculously high MSRP, which should have been closer to $39,815 to begin with.

So far we're at $38,285 and i'm getting what I want on the trade of my 14 tiggy (which is paid off).

If they show me $37,000, I told them I would take it. SE 4mo and tech.

We shook hands and I went home. They didn't have a white one anyway. Said they could get one for me. No ETA though.

No call today (left at like 10:30am this morning), we'll see what happens next week.

It's nice to be in a position where you don't need the car. We've got two fully functional vehicles. I thought it would be cool to try something a little bigger for baby stuff (stroller, pack-and-play, and all the tons of stuff for a weekend trip). If it doesn't happen, I've got a tiguan fitting the bill quite nicely with under 50k on the clock. it does what we need, but the atlas would be cool too.

I'll update here as we make progress (hopefully)


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

The best offer I've been able to get is 1K off MSRP on a white SEL 4motion. I am curious what others have been paying this early for the SEL & SEL Premium 4motion.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

DrivinginNY said:


> The best offer I've been able to get is 1K off MSRP on a white SEL 4motion. I am curious what others have been paying this early for the SEL & SEL Premium 4motion.


All the dealers in MA seem to be sticking to $2k off all models.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Picked up the car tonight. Ended up with the tourmaline blue (preferred white) but still got the light leatherette. 

Got the deal we were looking for. Ended up between the 37 and 38k mark for se with tech and 4mo. A bit more than the 2k under MSRP.

With the car just being released, we were good with under MSRP, but not way under invoice like when they have more than 3 on the lot. Felt fair in the end. Not "I got away with something" but fair on both ends.

Haven't even gotten a chance to start playing with all the toys yet. It fits in the garage but not nearly as much room as the tiggy had. I guess that was the point.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

nkresho said:


> Picked up the car tonight. Ended up with the tourmaline blue (preferred white) but still got the light leatherette.
> 
> Got the deal we were looking for. Ended up between the 37 and 38k mark for se with tech and 4mo. A bit more than the 2k under MSRP.
> 
> ...


congrats. i am looking for same package in blue too. the gray looks fine though too. can you post pics of the blue?


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Sure. Planning to take pics after work. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Here you go:


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

*$35,965 for SE with tech*

I'm in the San Francisco Bay area, and my strategy was: 
1) get an Edmunds.com guaranteed price offer (I bought a few weeks ago, and Truecar didn't have the Atlas yet for pricing). Edmunds' offer was $1,500 below MSRP.

2) email a bunch of dealers in the region saying I would buy from them that same evening if they had a good price. I sent them a screenshot of my Edmunds offer and asked if they would beat it by $500. I was expecting a lot of no's, and indeed got a few. One dealer in San Francisco though was willing to go as low as $35,965 + taxes and registration. Note that destination was already included in the $35,965.

3) That same evening I went to the city and signed the papers. The only caveat is that they were willing to sell for that price if I financed through the VW bank, which I did (took 1 day to get credit application approved but in a couple of days I already had the car).

If you're in a region with lots of dealerships, I'd suggest taking a similar approach. I found that in general they were only willing to lower the price if I showed it to them that I really had a better price and wasn't just lowballing or bluffing.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

cofre_atlas said:


> I'm in the San Francisco Bay area, and my strategy was:
> 1) get an Edmunds.com guaranteed price offer (I bought a few weeks ago, and Truecar didn't have the Atlas yet for pricing). Edmunds' offer was $1,500 below MSRP.
> 
> 2) email a bunch of dealers in the region saying I would buy from them that same evening if they had a good price. I sent them a screenshot of my Edmunds offer and asked if they would beat it by $500. I was expecting a lot of no's, and indeed got a few. One dealer in San Francisco though was willing to go as low as $35,965 + taxes and registration. Note that destination was already included in the $35,965.
> ...


I assume this is without AWD


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

cofre_atlas said:


> If you're in a region with lots of dealerships, I'd suggest taking a similar approach. I found that in general they were only willing to lower the price if I showed it to them that I really had a better price and wasn't just lowballing or bluffing.


The dealers around here all seem to be on the same page, you get the same discount no matter who or how you contact them.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

GiddyGTI said:


> I assume this is without AWD


Yes, FWD. sorry, forgot to specifiy.


----------



## vashim66 (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if dealers are accepting the VW partner discount on the atlas yet?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

vashim66 said:


> Does anyone know if dealers are accepting the VW partner discount on the atlas yet?


Not yet. You can see what models are available on the vw partner program website. I emailed VW about it and they said August/September timeframe is when they expect to see it added.

Hopefully it's sooner than that, or dealers in my area start going lower on price. Truecar is only like $500 off MSRP in my area right now.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

I'm going to let this topic take over for this one.
2018 VW Atlas Prices Paid


----------

